
Running a realistic factory honeypot to capture real threats [pdf] - Animats
https://documents.trendmicro.com/assets/white_papers/wp-caught-in-the-act-running-a-realistic-factory-honeypot-to-capture-real-threats.pdf
======
ravenblack22
What you mean honeypot

~~~
fulafel
Honeypots are networked software or hardware devices that behave like
vulnerable networked computers designed to attract breakin attempts or other
supicious activity. This is then recorded and analysed.

